

Secret + Quora = Quibbles - hoag
https://quibbl.es/

======
jeffchuber
I don't have any problem with the idea - I think that it's interesting and
worth trying - and yea, might not be a "company" but more of an "art project"
\- but that's kinda what all great social media companies started out as.

I'm interested to ask you gals and guys what you think about things being
"overdesigned". Is this a thing? We see the massive success of simple and
maybe not the sexiest products all the time. I think part of that is the
crappier it looks, the more likely it's someone just doing something in their
garage for fun versus trying to juice user engagement to raise $1M. I like
supporting individuals trying new things honestly. I'm conflicted with the
latter.

Thoughts?

------
NhanH
I really don't want to be the first to comment, and being unnecessary
critical... but: Quora is Quora because of the whole real name aspect. Quality
answers and everything else comes after that BECAUSE of the real name, not
despite of it: readers can judge the credential of the one answering the
question, and additionally, users seems to be much more hesitant in putting up
crap with their name attached to it.

I guess I'm just pointing out that an "Anonymous Quora" sounds (to me) similar
to a "Google without a search engine" (in the early day of Google, at least),
or an "Antisocial Facebook".

~~~
click170
StackExchange has a network of question-answer sites that are, in my opinion
at least, quite good and very useful. And they don't require real names.

I don't use Quora so I can't compare, but I disagree with the idea that real
names are required for quality responses and comments.

~~~
NhanH
I didn't mean to say that real name is the only way to have good answer. There
are definitely other ways of enforcing good content for your site. I'm just
saying that the defining feature of Quora is the "real name" \- at least
that's the feeling I get from it.

------
verticalflight
Secret + Quora = Reddit

~~~
memonkey
Yeah, novelty throwaways are the first thing that come to mind.

------
bluthru
[http://www.reddit.com/r/askreddit](http://www.reddit.com/r/askreddit)

------
edwhitesell
It's anonymous, but have to login with a facebook account to post? Useless.

------
vivekbernard
<sarcasm> The questions are nothing what I expected. </sarcasm>

------
vicngtor
Seriously? Quora has an ask anonymous function

